# Installing rooftop AC



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I got a quote for 1200 for a new unit for my 5th wheel,I thought it sounded high so I bought the whole unit 13.5 btu ducted dometic for $600 otd including new control box and tstat..took about an hour for the install which took a little planning,anyway I'm in the wrong business $600 for labor to do this? The guy said he does 125 of these a year,wow!!!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd say - you done good. I think they do make a 15K BTU for about the same price. In mine you need as much as you can get.

SG2


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

smokinguntoo said:


> I'd say - you done good. I think they do make a 15K BTU for about the same price. In mine you need as much as you can get.
> 
> SG2


Thanks bud!! And yes they do it's not much more,I wish I had got the 15btu.....hopefully this post will save somebody some cash...if you have a question lemme know!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I replaced one on my old Mo-Ho. Used a small pulley hoist to lift it. Install was a snap. I kept the original controls.

SG2


----------

